# My missus P11 STW Edition



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hy guys,

It's not a GTR but it's also nice looking and a pretty rare Nissan (only 200 of these were made), so I thought I share some pics of it on here.

It's a 1998 Nissan P11 Primera STW Edition we bought for my missus by the end of last years as her new daily ride. It's in immaculate condition, 1 owner and 40.000km from new and never driven in Winter 

It's powered with an SR20DE with 150hp, but we are alreday thinking about changing the engine for an SR20DET from the Pulsar, so it gets a little more punch 

The car itself is almost stock, it comes facotry fitted with full leather trim, BBS 17" alloys, full Eibach sports suspension and the very special color :smokin:

Modifications so far are an S15 steering wheel, my Nismo GT Titanium shift knob (which my missus removed of my GTR :runaway, white turn signals in the fenders, Nismo lug nuts (also taken off my GTR :chairshot), custom fitted Magnaflow tail silencer, bonnet dampers (that were supposed to fit a BNR32 but were more likely to fit the P11), custom fitted Seat Leon Cupra R front lip and a Sierra 4x4 Cossie rear wing (big thanks again Bobster for helping us on getting this one :bowdown1: :clap.


Enough said, so here are the pics (hope you like them :nervous 
























































































































Cheers,

Leo


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

cool colour Leo :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm liking that Leo buddy, and the rear spoiler looks great!!!!
Well worth the search mate!
You'd better put a stop to her stealing your Gtr parts Leo, before you know it it will be running an RB26 
Great stuff matey!

Bob


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

My Dad used to have a P11. My only reservation about our one was it was a 5DR hatch. 

This is much much nicer.. Not often you see good examples of these..


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

thats cool mate, good to see one in such good condition, and you lucky lot got the STW badges as well, didn't get that over here


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys 




fourtoes said:


> You'd better put a stop to her stealing your Gtr parts Leo, before you know it it will be running an RB26
> Great stuff matey!
> 
> Bob


Haha, no way buddy, her engine bay is way too small for an RB26 :chuckle: (don't give her any stupid ideas :nervous

Thanks again for your help :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks sweet Leo! 

One of the cars we had the most competition with when racing our endurance Honda was a black Primera. They can be pretty quick cars & handle well!

You can't stop modifying anything, can you?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Looks sweet Leo!
> 
> One of the cars we had the most competition with when racing our endurance Honda was a black Primera. They can be pretty quick cars & handle well!
> 
> You can't stop modifying anything, can you?


Thanks mate 

Accourding to the pics and the video on your blog, I think you fought with a 
P10 GT, which is even quicker as it's lighter and has no rigid axle at the rear.

Haha, touché buddy 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Nice daily Leo. Love the way you have modified the LCR splitter to give it an individual look. Top Work.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

You might want to look at this: YouTube - ‪pachadwick1's Channel‬‏

The guy used to have a website (sr20ve.co.uk) which seems to be closed with lots of info. Quite a popular mod in the states I understand, either dropping the engine in or mating the head to the stock bottom end.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Will 

Cris, we were already thinking about this option (SR20VE) too, but we'll see when time has come 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice, there is another one of these around my area with my ideal number plate aswell! 

Can't believe you cut the Cupra splitter, would have looked great all in-tact


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

yup the 20ve mod is real cool, shame they never came with them as standard here in the UK, but its not too difficult to do, and I'm certainly loving the difference its made to mine.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice P11 you got there and the colour suits it too. I had a P11 like that and absolutely loved it. 

Join this forum/club and you will get a lot of information and knowledge about your car. 

*New Zealand Primera Car Club*

You will also find out that there are a lot more bolt on goodies that are available on some JDM and export models like factory HID front crystal headlights, front crystal fog lights, LSD gearbox, etc. 

I am actually going to do a bolt on turbo installation starting this weekend on a P11 with a SR20de engine just like yours. Wish us luck.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Very nice, there is another one of these around my area with my ideal number plate aswell!
> 
> Can't believe you cut the Cupra splitter, would have looked great all in-tact


Thanks mate!

Problem is that the Cupra Splitter is too small to fit in one piece and it would have looked terrible if we had installed it that way hence we cut it 




xxfr said:


> Nice P11 you got there and the colour suits it too. I had a P11 like that and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Join this forum/club and you will get a lot of information and knowledge about your car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate :thumbsup:

Guess I'll do that as soon as my GTR is back on the road 

One mod my missus absolutely wants are the G20 (crystal I think :nervous tail lights, head lights are a bit of an issue here as we are driving on the other side of the road 

Good luck for your project! Just why don't you take all the parts out of a Pulsar??? You'd have a factory turbo engine with individual throttle boddies, piston cooling, ...

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Problem is that the Cupra Splitter is too small to fit in one piece and it would have looked terrible if we had installed it that way hence we cut it


Ahh, makes sense:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Problem is that the Cupra Splitter is too small to fit in one piece and it would have looked terrible if we had installed it that way hence we cut it
> 
> ...


to do the G20 tail light conversion you will also require to mod the middle bar that goes across the boot, which has the lock and push switch to open our boots, on the G20s they are different


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

ragt20 said:


> to do the G20 tail light conversion you will also require to mod the middle bar that goes across the boot, which has the lock and push switch to open our boots, on the G20s they are different


Yes that's right, I already recognized this...

...still thinking about various options but we need to get the tail lights first and then see which solution would be best 

Thanks for the heads'up anyway :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think I like your missus Leo!!!!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Yes that's right, I already recognized this...
> 
> ...still thinking about various options but we need to get the tail lights first and then see which solution would be best
> 
> ...


not sure if you've tried, but have a look on G20.net - Forums


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> I think I like your missus Leo!!!!


Haha, I'll tell her mate 

Leo


----------

